# Feeding bees in January



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

We have had some real warm days lately, and the girls are getting out a flying around. Should I be station feeding? Just syrup, pollen or what?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If they lack in reserves, I'd be feeding syrup right now. If you have pollen patties, them, too. I've lost hives thinking they had enough reserves, but not checking soon enough.


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't like to feed syrup in cold weather. It adds too much moisture to the hive. Not knowing your location, I'm just commenting for northern climates in general.

You could always feed sugar or fondant.

Feeding early pollen is usually for early buildup and may even quicken the use of stores since bees really start burning reserves once brooding starts. Encouraging more brood means more stores being used. 

Feeding to keep from having losses before the early maples are my goal. Anything more before that time is usually a waste. Of course, we have a few more weeks of winter left.

I have some feeding options and comments on Bjorn Apiaries website under "feeding options". You need to find the website since I am not yet allowed to be a further assistance by linking directly myself.


----------



## mtc (Dec 23, 2005)

Better to feed then have a starveout. We use 2:1 syrup and will be putting pollen patties in tomorrow since they're projecting a rare 50+ degree day.


----------



## ChristopherReed (Jan 21, 2011)

I would not feed syrup. adds to much moisture in the hive, and the bees cannot evaporate the syrup down. I place two sheets of black and white news paper on the top of the top frames, and pour dry sugar on this, then mist it with some water till it clumps on top. Its not the bees first choice of food, but It will get them thru, and helps to remove moisture from the hive. Or make fondant/candy bar-board.

Pollen patties can induce brood rearing.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This is why a location in the profile is important. I can not begine to feed syrup here in the north till maybe about mid March. Those in the south like Flordia, Georgia and such will be fine feeding syrup at this time in fact many are building colonies at this time to make packages for the north. 
If you normal daily temps at this time of year are 45F and up go ahead and feed syrup. If it is lower than 45F as a normal daiy temp don't feed syrup.

Feed a candy board and maybe even a pollen sub.
Recipes here.

http://www.sembabees.org/nonnavpages/recipes.html

 Al


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

That is why my profile shows S.W. Mo. Normally it would be in the 30's-low 40's, but the last 3 days have been in the 50's, and today was 60Âº. The ladies were going to be flying anyway, so I thought I'd let them find something. I was feeding them from a feeding station about 100' or more away from the hives. We'll see!

Have to bring them in tomorrow as it is supposed to be only about 2Âº tomorrow night.


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

This may help...

http://www.bjornapiaries.com/feedingoptions.html


----------



## ChristopherReed (Jan 21, 2011)

ONe thing that I noticed in your site was the feeding dry sugar portion. My experience, and others is to mist it with a bit of water untill it begins to clump, If not, the bees can bee seen on a warmer day throwing it out the front with the trash.

-Chris


----------

